# 97 Element race und 105mm Gabel?



## hansidampfi (8. September 2006)

Hallo,

Habe noch ein Element von 97 rumstehen.
Das hat eine Indy XC mit 80mm Federweg.
Da ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne, und eine neue Gabel will wollte ich fragen ob denn eine Gabel mit 105mm Federweg möglich ist, oder ob dann die Geometrie des Bikes versaut wird ????????
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Alesana (8. September 2006)

also ich würds nich machen. mein element t.o von 99 hat seitdem ich die dumme skareb mit 100mm drinne hab ne scheissss geometrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (8. September 2006)

Leute, macht doch mal die Augen auf! Die Frage ist hier doch schon erschöpfend behandelt woreden, das letzte mal noch auf dieser Seite... hier


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (8. September 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, macht doch mal die Augen auf! Die Frage ist hier doch schon erschöpfend behandelt woreden, das letzte mal noch auf dieser Seite... hier





... ohne Worte...


----------

